# [firefox] problemas con complemento cooliris (abierto)

## carlos plaza

Hola a toda esta brillante comunidad del foro GENTOO

Bueno el caso es que existe un complemento de firefox muy agradable cooliris, cada vez que lo intento abrir se cierra firefox   :Crying or Very sad:   el mensaje del error 

 *Quote:*   

> LoadPlugin: failed to initialize shared library /home/carlos/.mozilla/firefox/ereqx6am.default/extensions/piclens@cooliris.com/plugins/libcoolirisplugin.so [/home/carlos/.mozilla/firefox/ereqx6am.default/extensions/piclens@cooliris.com/plugins/libcoolirisplugin.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS32]

 

Ya hice todo lo que dice la guía de cooliris. Me gustaría poder utilizarlo ya que es muy llamativo para ver imágenes y vídeos, ya sea desde Internet o desde el disco duro.

Todo funciona bien, el problema es si quiero activar cooliris (abre una nueva pestaña comienza a escannear y se cierra firefox)

De antemanos gracias

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Trataste de instalarlo en un perfil nuevo de firefox?? Así podrás saber si tienes algo mal configurado en firefox o no cumples los requerimientos, no conozco la aplicación pero creo que es difícil hacerla funcionar.

----------

## 2uncas

Hola

Para que funcione bien cooliris debes tener Aceleración gráfica por Hardware, sin ella debe correr pero de manera lenta, no se si esto provoca el cierre de firefox también. 

Prueba con “glxgears”  para ver si funciona correctamente.

Saludos.

----------

## carlos plaza

Gracias amigos, pero tengo aceleración gráfica y la versión de firefox cumple con los requisitos.

Voy a probar con otro perfil para probar   :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

----------

